# Cost of home heating oil



## nad

Just wondering what the cost of 1000 lts of kerosene is on average,being quoted €610 today 20th SEP 2007 in the wicklow area, How does this compare with your's ?


----------



## ATgirl

500 lts in waterford cost me €285 about 2 months ago, so i presume €570 for 1000lts.


----------



## olddoll

I was quoted €630 for 1000 lts kerosene in Meath today.


----------



## demoivre

[broken link removed] might give you some more feedback.


----------



## F.D

Shop around
I ordered kerosene at .58 on monday and delivered yesterday 
it went up at the weekend but i rang 4 different oil companys and got the ones that had kept there prices down


----------



## Carpenter

Emo oil are €601 for 1000l of kero at the moment, which isn't bad, I think.


----------



## bwdbwd

Book online with Emo oil - always seems to be the best value in Dublin area.

Not affiliated !


----------



## Carpenter

bwdbwd said:


> Book online with Emo oil - always seems to be the best value in Dublin area.
> 
> Not affiliated !


 
My last few fills have been booked with them online also.


----------



## olddoll

Yesterday got an online quote by Emo for 1000 lts Kerosine of E625.50 delivered Meath.  Went to local supplier who quoted E640 but reduced to E625.50 when I told him I had got a cheaper quote.


----------



## ted

was there some sort of scheme where if you were a member you got a discount on various products incl. heating oil?


----------



## Luckycharm

Prices change every week and tend to change on a thursday but the prices have not been changing quite as much as they were say a year ago. Generally they go in line with Petrol prices so if you see your pump prices going down then normally heating oil prices will generally go down as well and vice versa.


----------



## pinkyBear

This may be a silly question, is oil cheaper to buy in the summer than the winter? I know in general the price has been rising some what over the past few years...


----------



## fluffy47

Living in Celbridge: Yesterday phoned a few places to quote for 1000ltrs Kerosene.

Celbridge Oil-648euro-price until this Sat
Mc Loughlins-Newbridge-598euro
Capital Oil who have a Dublin and Kildare phone number on their flyer and when I called the Dublin number they told me to try the Kildare number as I would get a cheaper quote-it turned out to be598euro which we went for in the end.


----------



## Luckycharm

pinkyBear said:


> This may be a silly question, is oil cheaper to buy in the summer than the winter? I know in general the price has been rising some what over the past few years...


 
NO - because prices often go up in the summer as the YANKS who are one of the biggest consumers use more oil/petrol for their cars etc which often leads to higher prices. Remember given we do not produce our own oil we are reliant on the world market prices.


----------



## secman

When its summer here its winter in the southern hemisphere, granted I would say northern hemisphere is usually colder and more densly populated. Bigest problem of late is the huge advances in commercialism in China and India, hence huge additional demand for oil.

Secman


----------



## secman

Looking for number for a reasonable priced supplier in the Gorey southeast area.

Thanks

Secman


----------



## loll

just got oil of glen fuels in gorey today , seem to be cheapest in wexford, 310 for 500 litres and 620 for 1000 litres


----------



## Caveat

Just ordered 500L of _Topoil -_ €337.


----------



## ted

Garbally oil B'sloe 1000 l kero €560


----------



## seantheman

thats more than €100 difference between caveat and ted on 1000ltrs, can this be right? 10c per ltr seems a huge gap


----------



## seantheman

just had a 1000ltr fill today, rang 3 local companies and surprise ,surprise they all qouted €700. nice to see healthy competition


----------



## bertie1

Any body reasonable in East Cork


----------



## cityslicker

Oil is going up a lot lately due to the price of a barrell of oil hitting the 100 dollar mark.It depends when the oil was bought.Two different weeks can mean two different prices.Its easier to compare prices when you quote price per litre.Same as filling your car.Last week I paid 71 cent a litre for kerosene.Just have to accept it.


----------



## serotoninsid

1000ltrs Kerosene bought on the 1/11/*2006*  = €560
1000ltrs Kerosene bought on the 26/11/*2007*= €700


A 25% increase in 12 months.....scary!


----------



## risketto

I shopped around the Limerick area...

 12/12/2007
  Quoted for 500lt Kerosene 

1. Schoolbrooks
http://www.schoolbooks.ie/Home-Heating-Oil-Price-Calculator.php
  338.00€

         2. Emo Oil
[broken link removed]
  336.13€

         3. Suttons Oil    
  (061)227333 
  350€

  4. Hayes Nick Oil Products Ltd
  Kilmallock Co. Limerick,  (063)98281
  345€     

      5. Top Oil
  Limerick Co. Limerick    (061)353248
  350€

  6. [broken link removed] 
  Unit 2 John st Limerick Co. Limerick (061)414126
  350€

  7. [broken link removed] 
  Lurriga Patrickswell Co. Limerick (061)355067
  350€

  8. [broken link removed] 
  Hospital Limerick Co. Limerick (061)383463
  350€

9. [broken link removed] 
  Clarina Village Co Limerick Co. Limerick (061)353800
    350€ … negotiated to 335€


----------



## roadrunner

Just wondering - how long do people reckon that fill 1000ltr will last them?


----------



## dontaskme

seantheman said:


> just had a 1000ltr fill today, rang 3 local companies and surprise ,surprise they all qouted €700. nice to see healthy competition


 
suggest to contact the Competition Authority.

There was a case involving at least three heating oil companies in Galway a while back
 - about half way down.

See also http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2095-958792,00.html - there was also an investigation into the heating oil market in County Cork.


----------



## serotoninsid

roadrunner said:


> Just wondering - how long do people reckon that fill 1000ltr will last them?


6 months based on last years fill...

Ordered 1/11 - ran out 1st week in April.  Thats based on running it 5hrs./day - heating a 4 bed semi.


----------



## nad

Quotes for 1000 lts of kerosene in wicklow today are in the range from

€650 to €670 ,so seems to be a little bit of competition.


----------



## MrDamon

_((The following question has been answered for me since I posted this but feel free to make any comments))_

Forgive me for ressurecting an old post but I've just moved to Waterford and yes, the tank is empty! 

This is my first time in a house with oil so I'm not completely sure about general prices today..

Anyone have any recent quotes from the Waterford area in 2008..?

And again forgive me if this is a silly question but we have a lot of rooms in this house but will only require heating in about 3 of them.. Will the oil last longer if we close off the rads in some of the rooms..?

Thanks in advance..

MrD


----------



## marksa

Wicklow area prices, all per 1000 litres, on average 3 fills per year (2200 sq ft house):
month date cost
4          Apr-05  482
4         Aug-05 377
4         Dec-05 560
4         Apr-06 550
3        Jul-06  625
6        Jan-07 559
4       May-07 535
6        Nov-07 660
2        Jan-08 655

There is ALWAYS at least 20 euro to play around with between the cheapest operators, and there are definitely a lot of sellers who will be up to 50 euro higher. In other words same as petrol where you can pay 118c a litre in some garages and 124 in others.


----------



## eileen alana

I had a look at it and it has very few oil companies listed for counties down south.  It has the potential to be an excellent site once its fully functioning.


----------



## eileen alana

mtoner said:


> It seems to be very hard to find websites in the republic that list their prices online. Anyone know any?


 
There are about 5 or 6 oil companies in my area and each time I require an oil fill, I ring them all for a quote. A few of them immediatly rattle off the price of a 1000 litres of kerosene but sometimes the receptionist takes my number and informs me that the boss will phone me back.  When they ring back and they always do, I first of all have to under go some sort of interrogation and asked  to identify myself, where am I located, who am I married to and did I buy off them before. This practice grates me to say the least and I have often wondered if they have one price for customers they know and another for customers they don't know.


----------



## cozzy121

Just got quoted €834 for 1,000lt of Gas Oil from Emo Oil in North Dublin. It has gone up over €295 since April 2007!!! Almost €90 up on April 2008!!!!

Funny thing is, the price of Oil now ($118 per barrell), is BELOW the price of April 2008.

What the hell is going on?


----------



## krissovo

There was a piece on the UK news this morning that the oil price will always take at least 3 times as long to come down as it did to go up.  Basically it takes a price war between a couple of companies before they all lower their prices in line with existing costs.

I think I have now made up my mind that I will not be using oil on my build!


----------



## jhegarty

cozzy121 said:


> Just got quoted €834 for 1,000lt of Gas Oil from Emo Oil in North Dublin. It has gone up over €295 since April 2007!!! Almost €90 up on April 2008!!!!
> 
> Funny thing is, the price of Oil now ($118 per barrell), is BELOW the price of April 2008.
> 
> What the hell is going on?



It's actually $108 today ... but it takes a few months to work through the system


----------



## W200

Any company that gives you a high quote and then agrees to match a lower quote should be told to keep the stuff. Remember they tried to rip ypu off in the first place as opposed to the honest company that gave you a realistic quote first time .
Unless they agreed to substantially undercut the first quote I know where I would place my order.


----------



## nad

Cost of 1000 lts in wicklow area delivered yesterday was €440,and have to agree with you W200 these company's should be looking after their regular customers.


----------



## RMCF

I bought 350l in N.Donegal couple of day ago - €180

350l bought in Sept was €250.

Nice decrease but still hard to pay for it at that price when oil over the border 1 mile away is £175 for 500l.


----------



## tick tock

connemara  €460 for 1000L


----------



## Susanna

..


----------



## tullahorse

460euro for 1000l????

from who??


----------



## tick tock

sweeney oil €460 for 1000L


----------



## olddoll

Emo Oil €483 for 1100 litres kero delivered Meath today.


----------



## runner

248€ 500L today South Dublin Texoil.


----------



## Fla-man

470 in galway area. shop around and dont be afraid to barter


----------



## tullahorse

i m in east clare and rang local distributor before ringing my current supplier. they quoted 485 for 1000ltr so i rang my regular guy and he quoted 500.00!!!. after a bit, not to much he agreed to match it. but not before trying to meet me halfway! its true for whoever said it earlier, they will try and swindle you...even a valued customer


----------



## mikey12

keresone in waterford 450 today


----------



## minkydog

Is the trend up or down or staying put at the moment.


----------



## runner

Been told its going up at weekend. Maybe a spoof!


----------



## Pique318

Donegal €220 for 500L


----------



## computerman

Got a voucher for 20 yoyos off Campus. I phoned, voucher valid on orders of 1000 lts


----------



## minkydog

The price of oil is going up by 4c a litre today and 7 on friday. Just ordered 1600 litres of kero today at 45c a litre, here in Galway.


----------



## topdog

Minkydog, Just wondering who in galway is coming in at the best price for oil? will need a fill in next few days..Thanks


----------



## minkydog

topdog said:


> Minkydog, Just wondering who in galway is coming in at the best price for oil? will need a fill in next few days..Thanks


 
Got mine from McMahon oil but i am a customer of there's for years. Got that 45c inc VAT a litre today but just in time.


----------



## olddoll

Just checked with Emo Oil today and the cost of 1100 L Kero is €544.78 delivered Meath.  Up €61 since Tuesday !!


----------



## pudds

It annoys me when ordering oil and your quoted a price per ltr and they accept your order..... that it is usally 0.5 or 1.00 cent per litre more when you get the bill. They should be obliged to stick to the quoted price or inform the customer that it may cost more on delivery.

I even saw on back of receipt from one supplier that the price on the day may not be the price on delivery. Thats fine if delivery is not for a week or two.  

Surely they are able to keep an account of there own stock levels in order to cover the quoted rates to customers.


----------



## serotoninsid

pudds said:


> It annoys me when ordering oil and your quoted a price per ltr and they accept your order..... that it is usally 0.5 or 1.00 cent per litre more when you get the bill. They should be obliged to stick to the quoted price or inform the customer that it may cost more on delivery.
> 
> I even saw on back of receipt from one supplier that the price on the day may not be the price on delivery. Thats fine if delivery is not for a week or two.
> 
> Surely they are able to keep an account of there own stock levels in order to cover the quoted rates to customers.


Sounds like a load of old cobblers.  If they're not honouring the price they quoted, I wouldn't be paying anymore than what they quoted and wouldn't be using them the next year.


----------



## pudds

oops


----------



## RMCF

Just ordered 500litres today in Inishowen, Co. Donegal and it cost €270.


----------



## serotoninsid

There was mention on TodayFM yesterday evening of a 6% Carbon Tax on all fossil fuels as of (beginning or end??) May.

So I guess the smart thing would be to fill up tank end of April....


----------



## ali

Liffey Oil Dublin 470 for 900 litres two weeks ago.

A.


----------



## Tentman

serotoninsid said:


> There was mention on TodayFM yesterday evening of a 6% Carbon Tax on all fossil fuels as of (beginning or end??) May.
> 
> So I guess the smart thing would be to fill up tank end of April....


 
+1 And dont be surprised if the suppliers add on a few cents as well.


----------



## RMCF

serotoninsid said:


> There was mention on TodayFM yesterday evening of a 6% Carbon Tax on all fossil fuels as of (beginning or end??) May.
> 
> So I guess the smart thing would be to fill up tank end of April....



Thing is, there will be a flood of people filling up at that time, so you might see the suppliers putting the prices up on a daily basis as the demand hits.

Might be a cleverer idea to fill up a few weeks before everyone else?


Current prices in Inishowen, Co Donegal:
500l = €280
1000 = €555


----------



## aztrix

schoolbooks.ie/Home-Heating-Oil-Secure-Order.php €625 per 1000 l


----------



## berlininvest

Currently 650 for 1000 litres for kero locally.

In general we are about 25% higher than this time last year according to this:

http://www.cheapestoil.ie/articles/trend.aspx


Is now a good time to buy or any reason to tough it out for another while do you think?


----------



## Club Scrub

Just bought home heating oil today in Wexford- best deal available was from online site cheaphomeheat . ie

€335 for 500l kersoene but I bought 1000l for €645- ordered at 11am & they had it here at 3pm.

Have been buying from Campus for years but checked around this time & got best deal


----------



## Graftgirl

Just had some kerosene delivered, does this sound expensive?
400€ - 513 litres


----------



## foxylady

Graftgirl said:


> Just had some kerosene delivered, does this sound expensive?
> 400€ - 513 litres


 

How long would that last you? I have gas heating and personally the oil seems to me to be way better value even if oil prices have gone up, as my heating bill after last xmas was nearly 500 euro and this was only for 2 months


----------



## dereko1969

Graftgirl said:


> Just had some kerosene delivered, does this sound expensive?
> 400€ - 513 litres


 
well if you checked a few posts above you, that site shows the cheapest for 500 litres is €330 though that's in Donegal, it's not an awful price but a bit more expensive than most.


----------



## Leo

foxylady said:


> How long would that last you? I have gas heating and personally the oil seems to me to be way better value even if oil prices have gone up, as my heating bill after last xmas was nearly 500 euro and this was only for 2 months


 
Not true, gas is far cheaper than oil. Take a look at the SEI's [broken link removed] for delivered energy costs.
Leo


----------



## onq

Thansk for that info Leo.
Despite their huge efficiency, the oil condensing boiler seemed to be undermined by the huge increase in the price of its fuel.

ONQ.


----------



## Rache

Hi everyone, I am new to this but I was just wondering how much it is this weather for 500L and 1000L of Kerosene? Where seems to be the best prices around Kildare, Meath, Wicklow and Dublin


----------



## pinkyBear

Hi there, I have gotten a quote from Texoil for €602 for 1000L. Also if they fill your tank between 850 -1000, the calculate what you owe using at .602 cent per litre.

Were Dublin based.

P..


----------



## nad

Just got a quote from Campus oil of €605 for 1000lts of Kerosene in the wicklow area anyone got any other quotes lately?


----------

